

Introducing the Google Translate app for iPhone - pitdesi
http://googlemobile.blogspot.com/2011/02/introducing-google-translate-app-for.html

======
pitdesi
Great app but I actually had trouble downloading it... I went to the app store
and searched for "google translate" and it came up with a bunch of apps that
were not the right one. App store searching sucks

